# Temp question



## Mag5 (May 31, 2020)

I have the GMG Jim Bowie. 3rd time bbqing with it and during preheat temp won't go past 75. Element is not heating up. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

Sounds like your igniter is bad. Call gmg for a replacement. They are easy to install. You can manually light it without the igniter though. Put a handful of pellets in the burn pot. Few drops of hand sanitizer. Hit it with torch. Obviously make sure you grill is turned on. Fan will be blowing. The smoker will ignite the pellets if you light them good. Then it will work normally. The igniter is only used during initial startup then it doesnt come on again


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

And welcome to the forum from Tennessee


----------



## Mag5 (May 31, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Sounds like your igniter is bad. Call gmg for a replacement. They are easy to install. You can manually light it without the igniter though. Put a handful of pellets in the burn pot. Few drops of hand sanitizer. Hit it with torch. Obviously make sure you grill is turned on. Fan will be blowing. The smoker will ignite the pellets if you light them good. Then it will work normally. The igniter is only used during initial startup then it doesnt come on again


Thank you. Got off the phone with GMG a little bit ago and they said the same. Ran me thru a few tests and yes igniter us bad. Sending me a new one. Thx for your help I appreciate it


----------



## smokerjim (May 31, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Sounds like your igniter is bad. Call gmg for a replacement. They are easy to install. You can manually light it without the igniter though. Put a handful of pellets in the burn pot. Few drops of hand sanitizer. Hit it with torch. Obviously make sure you grill is turned on. Fan will be blowing. The smoker will ignite the pellets if you light them good. Then it will work normally. The igniter is only used during initial startup then it doesnt come on again


welcome to smf mag5 great place here and i'm not trying to steal your post here but Jake for future reference does this work with all pellet grills,  I have a pitboss. just in case I run into the same problem.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> welcome to smf mag5 great place here and i'm not trying to steal your post here but Jake for future reference does this work with all pellet grills,  I have a pitboss. just in case I run into the same problem.


Yes jim. Most all pellet smokers use the same igniter and startup process. When you manually light,  the grill temp sensor realizes the temp is climbing and starts the auger automatically. I also have a pitboss. Austin xl.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

Mag5 said:


> Thank you. Got off the phone with GMG a little bit ago and they said the same. Ran me thru a few tests and yes igniter us bad. Sending me a new one. Thx for your help I appreciate it


Glad I could help


----------



## WBud (May 31, 2020)

Mag5 said:


> I have the GMG Jim Bowie. 3rd time bbqing with it and during preheat temp won't go past 75. Element is not heating up. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?


I had the same issue here two weeks ago. GMG sent me a new igniter and it was easy to replace, and I am not very handy. Apparently the igniters might last five cooks or 1,000 cooks, they are fickle things. 
once I got it replaced my auger jammed on the next cook. Not a fun couple cooks I had but the auger jam apparently worked itself out as the last few cooks have had no issue.

good luck dude


----------

